# Surveillance cameras



## "L" (Jan 29, 2007)

There was a report last week about a Mr. Gannon who brought a recorded footage of a rude police officer who visited his house to the station to complain about the cop's behavior. Instead of being given customer service, he was being held in custody because his surveillance recordings were a breach in privacy and was not acceptable. He was freed, but his tapes were confiscated.

Anyone have any comments on this?

Don't you think that setting up surveillance cameras are just an act of our own home security, to be much more reassured of our safety?... I think the problem with Mr. Gannon's case was that instead of using the surveillance cameras for protection, he used it to disrupt the privacy of an officer who called and complained about it. In this manner, it is indeed a privacy issue.


----------



## CraigFL (Jan 29, 2007)

Is this the story you heard?

http://richardharlos.com/2006/08/06...me-security-system-records-police-misconduct/


----------



## "L" (Jan 31, 2007)

yes, that's it. I missed that part about the camera being used for 2-3 years... hmmm...


----------



## kingweed (Apr 25, 2007)

Digging up an old post, but was just reading through the forum.  I have a 12 camera security system with the cameras inside and outside my home.  I have room on one of the monitors for 4 more cameras as well, but just don't see a need for those.  

8 of the camera are connected to a DVR monitor which will record video and audio when motion activated.  I can also remotely monitor those cameras over the internet using a small application provided with the DVR.  Perfect for keeping an eye on the home while at work or travel.  But primarily is used to keep an eye on the kids and house while I'm in the basement office.  Each camera also acts as an intercom so I can speak to any room in the house with a camera in it.  

I do have several stickers on the house or a few windows stating that video surveillance is in use.  It's great having a camera on the front door, driveway and garage so I can see who's driving up or standing on the porch before walking all the way upstairs.  

Hopefully I'll never have to use any footage for evidence of a crime or burglary.  But it's been great for keeping track of what our teenage boy does when he gets home from school and what time he comes home.  Can't get away with  having friends over without asking permission first.   

Rick


----------



## timmy (Jul 10, 2007)

My roomate hooked up a simple device when he would go away, motion sensor program on his laptop with a web cam, simple, no one would think twice about it. Well we caught our landlord snooping around in our rooms (well assuming all the rooms but he was in the security room thats for sure)... We got a free month of rent and ummmm... a new place to live the next year thanks to the video.

Its too bad there are loopholes in the law to allow cops to get away with some things.


----------

